# Besoin d'aide pour un script



## anthoprotic (10 Avril 2007)

Bonjour j'ai Mac os 10.4.9 et j'aimerais créer un script qui supprime des programmes à l'éxécution... (microsoft messenger, par exemple...)

Je ne connais pas grand chose en programmation et j'aurais besoin d'aide
merci!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

Mon dieudocevil...


----------



## iMatthieu (12 Avril 2007)

Salut,

Je comprend pas vraiment pourquoi tu veux faire ça mais un petit script shell avec la commande "rm" devraient faire l'affaire... 

-> un petit article d'introduction au terminal chez xrings

PS : attention avec "rm" ça peut faire des gros dégâts si tu fais des erreurs


----------



## canibal (12 Avril 2007)

sauf que l&#224; c'est pas rm q'il demande c'est kill....
enfin je crois ...


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Avril 2007)

canibal a dit:


> sauf que l&#224; c'est pas rm q'il demande c'est kill....
> enfin je crois ...


Non non il veut "supprimer des programmes &#224; l'execution", pas les fermer.

Mais effectivement, &#224; part pour une mauvaise blague D) je vois mal l'int&#233;r&#234;t de la chose :rateau:


----------



## iMatthieu (12 Avril 2007)

Et surtout qu'est-ce que cette question fais dans la section dev web ?


----------



## canibal (12 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Non non il veut "supprimer des programmes à l'execution", pas les fermer.
> 
> Mais effectivement, à part pour une mauvaise blague D) je vois mal l'intérêt de la chose :rateau:


Beh pour moi supprimer des procesus en cours d'execution, c'est bel et bien faire un kill du processus...mais bon tu dois savoir de quoi tu parles....



iMatthieu a dit:


> Et surtout qu'est-ce que cette question fais dans la section dev web ?


 
Beh selon moi il essaye de savoir si on peut executer des commandes system en ph ou html...

réponse oui..mais coté serveur... avec la commande proc_open() tu peux executer différents commandes système (sur système unix en tout cas...)...

Attention les commandes kill et certain rm necessite d'etre root... et là ... beh y'a pas possibilité de jouer avec proc_open...

val vala


----------



## iMatthieu (12 Avril 2007)

J'avais aussi compris qu'il voulait supprimer le fichier du programme (rm  ), mais si c'est pour fermer messenger parce qu'il se lance à l'ouverture de session, alors il serait un peu plus simple de décocher l'option qui dit un truc du style "Lancer messenger au démarrage" :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Avril 2007)

iMatthieu a dit:


> J'avais aussi compris qu'il voulait supprimer le fichier du programme (rm  ), mais si c'est pour fermer messenger parce qu'il se lance à l'ouverture de session, alors il serait un peu plus simple de décocher l'option qui dit un truc du style "Lancer messenger au démarrage" :rateau:


Moi ce que j'avais compris c'est qu'il voulait que l'application soit supprim&#233;e (mise &#224; la corbeille), au moment ou on la lance...

Mais bon en attendant plus de pr&#233;cision de la part de anthoprotic on aura du mal &#224; l'aider...


----------



## anthoprotic (14 Avril 2007)

bon d&#233;sol&#233; je n'&#233;tais pas la

en fait je voulais un script qui met a la corbeille des applications telle que microsoft messenger d&#232;s que je l'active (le script)

en simple: je clique sur le script et il kill mes applications.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Avril 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> bon d&#233;sol&#233; je n'&#233;tais pas la
> 
> en fait je voulais un script qui met a la corbeille des applications telle que microsoft messenger d&#232;s que je l'active (le script)
> 
> en simple: je clique sur le script et il kill mes applications.


Donc personne n'avait compris en fait.

C'est pas au lancement de l'appli, c'est au lancement du script, par contre c'est bien pour les mettre &#224; la corbeille, pas pour les _killer_, ce qui n'a aucun rapport.

Ben il faut savoir le chemin de l'appli puis la jeter en la d&#233;pla&#231;ant dans ~/.Trash ou peut-&#234;tre qu'il y a une commande "move to trash" en Apple Script


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Avril 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> bon d&#233;sol&#233; je n'&#233;tais pas la
> 
> en fait je voulais un script qui met a la corbeille des applications telle que microsoft messenger d&#232;s que je l'active (le script)
> 
> en simple: je clique sur le script et il kill mes applications.



Bonsoir 

Si ton application se trouve dans le dossier application &#224; la racine du DD alors:

Remplace Cenom par le nom de ton application &#224; d&#233;placer dans la corbeille.


```
tell application "Finder"
	set chemin to (((path to "apps") & "Cenon") as string)
	move file chemin to trash
end tell
```

A compiler en application pour PPC et en Progiciel pour &#234;tre en Universal Binary pour les processeurs Intel.

Si plusieurs application &#224; &#233;liminer alors une boucle repeat

PS: path to "apps" = "X Disk:Applications:" 
1- X Disk = nom du volume de d&#233;marrage
2- dossier applications.

Cela permet d'&#234;tre utilis&#233; sur des ordinateurs diff&#233;rents ou des sessions sans modifier le script.

Les puriste en AppleScript m'aurais dit, pour un seul programme 2 lignes sufisent:

```
set chemin to (((path to "apps") & "Cenon") as string)
tell application "Finder" to move file chemin to trash
```

@+


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Mai 2007)

Merci sa fonctionne &#224; merveille mais un seul probl&#232;me persiste: il ouvre l'&#233;diteur mais il ne l'&#233;x&#233;cute pas ( a moins que je le fasse manuellement)

comment l'executer automatiquement?


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2007)

il faudra l'enregistrer comme application ou progiciel et pas comme script (&#231;a t'a &#233;t&#233; conseill&#233; juste avant)


----------



## ceslinstinct (2 Mai 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Merci sa fonctionne &#224; merveille mais un seul probl&#232;me persiste: il ouvre l'&#233;diteur mais il ne l'&#233;x&#233;cute pas ( a moins que je le fasse manuellement)
> 
> comment l'executer automatiquement?



Bonjour

Comme le dit si bien starmac il faut lire tout le post et pas seulement le script.

Le m&#234;me script en une ligne:


```
tell application "Finder" to move file (((path to "apps") & "Cenom") as string) to trash
```

Il faut toujours changer 'Cenom' par le nom de l'application &#224; &#233;liminer.

Editeur de script ouvert: 
Barre des menus/Fichier/Enregistrer sous
Format de fichier s&#233;lectionner Application ou Progiciel
Si &#233;cran de d&#233;marrage coch&#233;, le d&#233;cocher et enregistrer.

Ps: Si tu est sur de toi cette version:

```
do shell script "/bin/rm -r " & quoted form of POSIX path of (((path to "apps") & "Cenom.app") as string)
```

Il faut absolument le nom de l'extension pour que &#231;a marche.

Plus besoin de vider la corbeille mais r&#233;cup&#233;ration impossible si erreur.

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Mai 2007)

Bonjour

'anthoprotic' a pos&#233; une question.

Vue qu'il ne r&#233;pond pas pour signaler si c'est ce qu'il recherchait, je pense que les r&#233;ponses sont pas ce qu'il esp&#233;rait.

Toutes r&#233;ponses a une questions cr&#233;e qui reste sans r&#233;ponse du cr&#233;ateur de la question ne peut &#234;tre qu'une mauvaise r&#233;ponse.

Je vous pr&#233;sente mes excuses pour vous avoir dit des b&#234;tises

Je vous promet de ne plus r&#233;pondre a une question, plut&#244;t que dire des conneries.

Je pense que l'on doit respecter une personne qui prend de son temps pour donner une r&#233;ponse (je sais le mod&#233;rateur va me bannir, c'est comme au poker il faut prendre des risques).

PS: J'aurais aim&#233; savoir seulement si mon code fonctionnait car fait sur un mac intel core 2 duo.

Cordialement

Jean Louis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

Boah, c'est un truc qui arrive souvent sur les forums, faut pas le prendre mal pour si peu...


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Boah, c'est un truc qui arrive souvent sur les forums, faut pas le prendre mal pour si peu...



Bonjour

Je sais, mais une réponse ou il y a écrit résolue donne confiance au lecteur du post.

Quand tu donne une réponse si il y a pas de réponse tu as des doutes, pas ce que ce que tu a fait mais comment ça a été compris.

Merci, tu me remonte le moral.

@+


----------

